# Astronomy anyone?



## Nick B (Jul 31, 2015)

I can't see any threads on astronomy more recent than 2004, so thought I'd ask.
Are any chronners also astronomers? If so what do you use, do you image or purely observe? 

I have a skywatcher 130p explorer, az3 mount, not a lot of ep's - some cheap plossls, skywatcher standard 10 and 25mm, a 7mm skywatcher planetary and a 2x barlow. Red dot finder. And a pair of 10x50 bins.
My daughter (10) has a heritage tabletop dob. Which is surprisingly good for what it is.

I mostly look for deep space objects but love looking at planets when the opportunity arises. Also enjoy looking at the moon in detail. Sadly I live in a city so light pollution is quite bad.

Interested in hearing what setups and stories people have.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 2, 2015)

No-one? With all the science types here? I thought there would be some. Ah well,as you were


----------



## kythe (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd like to get a telescope, but I don't have the resources to invest in one.  The university near me has a public telescope open for free (donations accepted) certain evenings of the week.  It is run by astronomy grad students, and they are usually happy to discuss whatever planets or other objects of interest are in the sky at the time.  I feel fortunate to have this resource available.

I also have cheap solar glasses I picked up at the planetarium.  I'm the only person I know who likes watching Mercury pass in front of the sun.  They are also good for watching solar eclipses.

That is as far as I get with practical astronomy.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 2, 2015)

Quellist said:


> I thought there would be some.


I always was interested. But something else was always more pressing and then I lived in Cities x 4 after leaving home for over 20 years.



kythe said:


> I'd like to get a telescope, but I don't have the resources to invest in one.


Me too. I have too many hobbies. I do live right at edge of a village now, so standing in the field next to house with binoculars lets me see a little over the last few years.
I have Carte du Ciel and Celestia on the laptop.
Now if I made my redundant 1.2m two way sat dish optically flat and had an AE mount on gable end 
I do know someone with an unused 3.7m fine perforated petal dish and frame + AE motors, that's enough for a bit of radio astronomy and RF noise is lower here being 8km from city. Also works any time of day, but like optical telescope avoid pointing at sun if using thermoelectric cooling for lower noise reception.


----------



## DPWright (Aug 3, 2015)

I have loved astronomy since I was a child and I have a whole shelf of books on the subject. Recently my partner bought me a rather expensive telescope to sit in my study at the top of the house but, despite my interest in the subject, I haven't gotten around to using it as with my day job and my writing I just do not have the time. Its been 10 months not and still I have not thrown myself into it.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 3, 2015)

I had a telescope when I was a kid.  I recall one night when I was young I could just look up and see a glorious night sky.

I haven't seen a sky like that since I took a vacation in Utah.  I don't know how far I would have to drive to see a clear night sky.

Technology has replaced reality:

http://www.shatters.net/celestia/

Interesting but Disgusting!

psik


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Aug 3, 2015)

anyone interested in these,and what they mean?




View attachment 24249


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry @Quellist, here in the socialist republic of Hackney, Astronomy is limited to the Moon, the Morning Star and planes going in and out of Heathrow constantly outnumbering the one or two stars that make it through the central London Haze/light. I tend therefore to rely on professional astronomers who are able to look at things a bit further away to report their interesting findings!

I suppose I could go to the countryside...but I'm not sure my passport is current


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2015)

You can still get surprising results in the city to be honest, a smaller aperture scope (so lets in less light pollution) and a lp filter and you could still get results.

I do envy those who live beneath dark skies. We are kind of talking about the possibility of moving to Ireland as the wife has loads of family that live on the mountains outside Dublin. Not sure how realistic this is, but we can dream.
There is an amazing dark sky spot in west Ireland apparently.

I can sit out observing the Andromeda galaxy for hours, its simply amazing to look at, knowing the light you are seeing left Andromeda two and a half million years ago.


----------



## Dave (Aug 3, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I always was interested. But... I lived in Cities x 4 after leaving home for over 20 years.


This is my problem. There is too much light pollution in (I'd say) 95% of the UK, certainly in the places with any population. It is difficult to even see the planets or aurora borealis very well when you can't see down to the horizon. I was very interested when I was a child, initially from following space exploration.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

Quellist said:


> amazing dark sky spot in west Ireland


Likely has no:
Electricity, mains water, mains sewerage, decent road, broadband or local jobs other than goat herding or seaweed collection.

Light Pollution: Partly
Badly designed street lights and pointlessly illuminated buildings. The glow in the sky from Limerick City is amazing if there is any mist, drizzle, fog or low cloud cover.

But less than 15min from here you could be parking near a hill top with very little light. There might already be people there more interested in exploring inner spaces.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2015)

I live IN a city, I don't have expensive equipment and my garden is around 12 metres long, overlooked by houses and with streetlights within 30 metres. I only havea view in 3 directions and nothing below around 50 degrees upwards.
I have looked at jupiter and its moons, venus, galaxies, clusters, and nebulas. 
Adversity is something to overcome, not be overcome by.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2015)

Kerry dark-sky reserve. Maybe go there for a short break sometime. I can leave the wife in Dublin


----------



## Dave (Aug 3, 2015)

I use a pair of 10 x 50 binoculars when I do find a dark enough place. Those are also suitable for bird watching and not too heavy to carry, so they are worth having in the back of the car when out of the city. I did have a small telescope as a child, but it was too small to be any use so I sold it.


Quellist said:


> I have looked at jupiter and its moons, venus, galaxies, clusters, and nebulas.


I agree, all of that is easily possible with the most restricted views and light pollution, but that is as far as it goes. Seeing the whole sky in the dark is another experience entirely, but one I rarely ever get.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

Quellist said:


> Kerry dark-sky reserve


Might not have Mobile phone coverage. They have daft planing restrictions. Or maybe better coverage than Tralee, now that I think about it. It's quite far from Dublin (aka Western Britain) but not that far from parts of Cork or West Limerick.

Black Valley, Co. Kerry is where the final phase of rural electrification was completed in the late 1970s.

Take a detour and pop in here (Rural west of Limerick City near where Kerry & Cork routes split.)  for a cup of tea* and a chat.

(*A wide range of alternate beverages are available)

I think my binoculars are 8 x 50 Zoom?  Got for bird watching etc. I think anything much more needs a tripod and heavy to carry?


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2015)

8x50 are fine, 10x50 are ideal and still light and easy to use without wobbling. Aperture is king in astronomy rather than magnification.

If I manage to arrange a trip, I would surely drop in for tea  won't be this year though, wife went to see the relatives a couple weeks ago and cash prohibits any more holidays this year.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 3, 2015)

I've always wanted to get into astronomy, but there's always been something else that ends up taking precedence. No excuses, it's just always panned out that way.

Now I still keep thinking about it, I live in the country but in a village with street lights (why can't they turn them off after midnight? there's never anyone out in the village at that time, and it'd save a bunch of money, and I know other places that do this.) Also I'm hard up against a hill so anything below about 50 degrees in the South West is out and I'd have to make sure I was shaded from the street lights. But it would all be doable. So who knows maybe. Though I must confess that these days I'd be inclined to get a fully remote system that I can view and watch on my pc from the comfort of my office.

Hmm I thought I remembered a previous similar thread; Abernovo stared one back in 2012 but also didn't get a huge response: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/537358/ So I guess Abernovo would be interested but I don't think he's been around for a while.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

My old Sony 8mm analogue/Digital camera has an amazing monochrome mode where it uses a lower rate to read the CCD. Not much use for movement but nice on a tripod.

I'd imagine an adaptor and a good Digital camera with motorised polar mount might be interesting.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Aug 3, 2015)

In the dim and distant past I had a 3" Tasco refractor with an equatorial mount.
Not a bad little scope, had some fun with it looking at the Moon, the rings of Saturn, satellites of Jupiter & Sun spots.
I now have a pair of 7x50 binoculars, the magnification is not that high but they are ideal for Astronomy.
I still go out with them now and then even with the blasted light pollution.


----------



## DPWright (Aug 3, 2015)

I lived in London for 10 years and although I loved the place (still do in some ways), I now live on the North East coast of Ireland right by the sea. Not only does it have the peaceful views of boats harboured in the bay and Scotland right across the Irish sea (well, seen on a clear day..), the lack of 'urban glow' can make the sky at night clear and amazing. Very chilled out and helps with the writing (still, the buzz of a big city is missed at times....)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

@DPWright
Co. Antrim?
There are some of here (current and ex-inhabitants).

Big City Buzz is over-rated and expensive  you'll get used to it.


----------



## DPWright (Aug 3, 2015)

Very true Ray McCarthy. I live on the North Down Coast near Bangor, quiet but you are right I am slowly getting used to it


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

Co. Antrim is better. But my Co. Down wife says I'm biased.
So you must be near Donaghadee or Millilse. Or maybe Groomsport I suppose. That's almost South East   (for people in East Antrim anyway). Bangor itself looks at Carrickfergus and Islandmagee.  You SURE it's Scotland you see between showers?


----------



## DPWright (Aug 3, 2015)

Ha! Yes its Scotland (although you do get a better view if you head along the coast passed Groomsport!) The view of the Carrick Hills across Belfast is also not a bad. Took a trip up the coastal road through Antrim at the start of July and that's not a bad sight either


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

Much better view past Larne. You almost get to stone throwing distance.


DPWright said:


> Carrick Hills


Never heard them called that when I lived there!


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Oct 23, 2016)

Light pollution is a real pain in the you know where!
The only times I've seen Orion's Dagger clearly with the naked eye is during power cuts.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 23, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this thread first time around. I have an 8" reflector that doesn't get used as much as it should due to the weight of of the mount and the stand. 

Once I've finished all the DIY jobs that need doing I intend to build a small 'observatory' so it can be permanently housed outside.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Oct 23, 2016)

I did Astronomy 'O' Level in 1979. Great fun.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been helping a friend get to grips with astrophotography (I'm only providing a loan of a camera and some photography advice). Here's one of his shots....remember, he's just a beginner at this


----------



## LordOfWizards (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome shot for a beginner Foxbat! I want a good telescope so bad it's almost like I used to feel when I knew certain women were out of my league. (I'm married now, and she's a good catch). I was recently shopping for telescopes on the internet, and found that there are many types that make the choice something to discern how you plan to use the telescope. I am fortunate to live near the edge of a city across from a field belonging to a school and some water supply tanks, so I definitely have less light pollution to be concerned with.

I would love some help in deciding, which type and style and what other attributes I should look for. I would like to do both Solar system and distant object gazing, and would like the ability to capture images (like the one Foxbat displayed). I've seen statements about Refractors "lenses don't focus all colors on the same point. Mirrors do." I read something about reflectors needing to be "tuned" (You will probably have to learn to align the mirror, known as collimation. It's like tuning a guitar, takes a little bit of practice to get good at it.), and the Cassegrain is more compact (transportable), and it is purported to be the "best of both worlds", but then the mount is said to be important to reduce vibration. So, while I don't have the money saved just yet, I could probably go up to $2000 (US), or $1840 Euro (not sure what it would be in £s). Then there are Schmidt and Maksutov-Cassegrains. So many things to consider!

Can you help me Quellist?


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 24, 2016)

It should be noted that my friend is using a fairly decent telescope. I think it comes in at just under £2000 with a motor-driven mount that costs almost as much. The picture is a composite of something in the region of thirty shots and all put together using specialist software. This, apparently, is how it is done


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 7, 2016)

About 40 years ago during my teen years, I used to avidly watch "Sky At Night" with Patrick Moore. And I think it was through him that I discovered astronomy/cosmology. However, at the time I couldn't afford even the most basic 2.5" refractor telescope; instead I had to make do with a pair of very limited-power binoculars, which at least gave me good views of the constellations, planets, various nebulas, The Pleiaides, and of course The Milky Way.

Unfortunately, trying to appreciate night skies at 2am, and then going to work 5 hours later, was never going to work out. Moreover, light pollution started to creep our way, making it almost impossible to see anything decent, even with a 3" refractor!

These days I just read books and watch TV programs like "The Universe" to keep my interest ticking over.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry @LordOfWizards I totaly missed your post!
Well, that is a huge budget, so you'd be able to get some great kit. My personal recomendation would be to spend much less and see if you like the hobby enough to warrant spending a lot on it.

Get yourself over to Stargazers Lounge forum, they are a really friendly, hellpful crowd. Thats where I learned most of what I know.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Dec 9, 2016)

Apart from light pollution the only real problem of astronomy in winter time is it's so damn cold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 9, 2016)

BigBadBob141 said:


> Apart from light pollution the only real problem of astronomy in winter time is it's so damn cold!!!!!!!!!



Agreed! And yet winter time is probably the most rewarding time of the year for stargazing. Many a time I have spent 2 or 3 hours looking up at the Heavens during the winter months, sitting in my back garden, wearing a couple of jumpers, woolly hat, thick coat, gloves & boots, and a thermos flask, astrolabe and red torch at my side. Hands shaking, toes numb and trying to find a meteor shower or the odd nebula, constantly thinking about my warm cosy bed!

The joys of astronomy!


----------

